# Wo darf ich denn nun angeln?



## Holzangler (19. Februar 2014)

Hallo Fischfreunde,

ich habe in Schleswig-Holstein meine Prüfung bestanden, mir dann einen Schein ausstellen lassen und die Abgabenmarken für die nächsten 2 Jahre (2014, 2015) bezahlt. 
Jetzt bin ich kürzlich nach Niedersachsen gezogen, habe mir unter Vorlage meines Prüfungszeugnisses den Niedersächsischen Schein ausstellen lassen.

Bitte helft mir, wo darf ich damit jetzt überall angeln? Niedersachsen ist klar, aber was brauche ich zusätzlich für Schleswig-Holstein oder Hamburg (außer der Gewässererlaubnis natürlich!)?
Ich nehme an, mein S-H-Schein ist trotz Abgabenmarken ungültig, da ich ja nicht mehr dort wohne?

Jedes Amt wo ich hingehe sagt mir was anderes 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und die Frage wurde nicht schon zu oft gestellt #c

Viele Grüße,
der Holzangler


----------



## antonio (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wo darf ich denn nun angeln?*

der schein aus nds gilt auch in sh.
du mußt jetzt nur in sh die fischereiabgabe zahlen, da du ja nicht mehr in sh wohnst, um in sh angeln bzw erlaubnisscheine kaufen zu können.

antonio


----------



## Holzangler (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wo darf ich denn nun angeln?*

Wo bekomme ich diese Abgabemarken, in Schleswig-Holsteinischen Rathäusern? Mein NDS-Schein hat leider keinen Platz zum Aufkleben...

Darf ich auch in HH angeln?


----------

